# Retaining Wall Around Pool Pump - What would you do?



## aarogb (Oct 13, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

Just bought a house and it came with a pool. The pool pump sits on the side of the mound that the pool is on and the soil under the base is prone to quite a bit of erosion as you'll see from the pictures.

I built the retaining wall that you'll see in the photos. However, I got about halfway done and I am not really pleased with it. I believe the backwash pipe that I have going through the wall is vibrating pretty bad when the water is going through it and it's shaking the block apart (I believe this is what is happening). Also, the erosion would continue to be pretty bad on the outside of the retaining wall if I kept the current design.

Curious what you all would do? Would you continue the current design and just remove the backwash pipe and get a backwash hose that you can roll up? Or do you all have a complete different design suggestion? I know some of the blocks aren't level on the side, I'll fix that if I decide to continue current design.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

From your pictures, I would bring in some soil/dirt and grade that area a little more and cover the backwash pipe and then just put some sod down to help stabilize the soil. I think covering the backwash pipe will help stabilize it and keep if from vibrating which should help your other issue.

For the top area where the pump and everything is at, I would clean out everything and put down a nice layer of mulch to give it a nice clean look.


----------

